# Verizon i535 Radios for cm-11-20140217-NIGHTLY



## spankthatbass (Apr 13, 2012)

I know I'm late to the game on this phone but I picked it up on the cheap. I am just downloading and installing cm-11-20140217-NIGHTLY. Are the latest radios somewhere within this forum? I've searched but I'm not very clear. Thanks! I'm seeing some other comments about installing RPM. Is that a must and if so, have a link to the latest?


----------

